# Useful Threads From XDA



## USSENTERNCC1701E

I hope there isn't anyone who doesn't frequent as many sites for this info as they can... but, just in case. There have been some pretty sweet developments on XDA.

A Perma-Temp-Root: #TeamWin's Easy Root modified by eugene373 

Overclocked to 1.8GHz by coolbho3000

And it was just so damned dead in here :wub:


----------



## willy900wonka

This is for people who use MACs and want to use Revolutionary to root, and don't want to pay for windows:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16267669#post16267669
Special thanks to : ╭∩╮ ( ︶︿︶ ) ╭∩╮ :: Eric Cartman lol


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Mad props to UnknownForce for this [DOWNGRADE HBOOT] HBOOT 1.50(And possibly future/other devices)


----------

